# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Premium Whey Protein (Muscletech)

## sofos

100% Premium Whey Protein 5lb by Muscletech

* Formulated with 100% instantized whey protein
* Enhanced formula - better than regular whey protein for building lean muscle and strength
* Accelerates muscle recovery after exercise
* Concentrated BCAAs, glutamine & more

Serving Size: 1 scoop (33g)
Servings per container: ~70

Each serving of Muscletech 100% Premium Whey Protein contains:
Calories 120
Calories from Fat 10
Total Fat 1g
Saturated Fat 1g
Trans Fat 0g
Cholesterol 35mg
Total Carbohydrates 9g
Dietary Fiber 0.5g
Sugars 2g
Protein 20g
Calcium 80mg
Iron 0.4mg
Sodium 95mg

Other Muscletech 100% Premium Whey Protein Ingredients: Premium Whey Protein Blend (whey protein concentrate, whey protein isolate, hydrolyzed whey protein concentrate), maltodextrin, recovery blend (creatine monohydrate, L-leucine, L-isoleucine, L-valine, L-glutamine), cocoa powder, glycine, natural and artificial flavors, gum blend (cellulose gum, xanthan gum, carregeenan), salt, soy lecithin, sucralose, acesulfame-potassium.

Contains milk and soy ingredients, may contain sulfites. Processed in a facility that also processes wheat, egg and peanut ingredients.

Muscletech 100% Premium Whey Protein Directions: Mix 1-2 servings (1-2 scoops) with 4-8 ounces of cold water or skim milk in a glass or shaker cup. Use between major meals and before and after exercise. Do not exceed 5 servings in a 24-hour period.

----------


## Lao

Επειδή η Muscletech έχει μια... περίεργη φήμη  :01. Mr. Green:  τι πρωτοποριακό έχουμε εδώ;

----------


## sofos

> Επειδή η Muscletech έχει μια... περίεργη φήμη  τι πρωτοποριακό έχουμε εδώ;


τπτ απλα κανει 39 ευρω απο ελλαδισταν κ εχει κ κρεατινη μεσα,οποτε για τους αφραγκους ειναι μια καλη λυση,αν κ ειναι 60αρα...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> τπτ απλα κανει 39 ευρω απο ελλαδισταν κ εχει κ κρεατινη μεσα,οποτε για τους αφραγκους ειναι μια καλη λυση,αν κ ειναι 60αρα...


Καλη σκεψη!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sofos

> Καλη σκεψη!!!


ναι ειναι μια λυση αν και πολλοι θα πουν 60αρα εχει καλυτερες,με καλυτερη τιμη και καλυτερη μαρκα..

----------


## Tasos Green

για την τιμη που ανέφερες καλη φαίνεται.... οποιος την δοκιμάσει ας κανει και ενα review για την γευση.

αυτο που μου κανει εντύπωση παντος ειναι το αλατι που αναγραφει στα συστατικα.

----------


## sofos

> για την τιμη που ανέφερες καλη φαίνεται.... οποιος την δοκιμάσει ας κανει και ενα review για την γευση.
> 
> αυτο που μου κανει εντύπωση παντος ειναι το αλατι που αναγραφει στα συστατικα.


κ αλλες το αναφερουν  :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

> κ αλλες το αναφερουν


μαλιστα... πρωτη φορα τυχαίνει να το παρατηρήσω γιαυτο..  :03. Thumb up:  

αρχίζουν οι αμερικανοι να ρίχνουν τις τιμες , μου φαίνεται βαλαν χερι στους εισαγωγείς... muscletech , six stars και παει λεγοντας...

----------


## panosbardas

περιεχει καθολου προτεινη σογιας?

----------


## Tasos Green

> περιεχει καθολου προτεινη σογιας?


απο οτι λεει στα συστατικα.. οχι.

λεκιθίνη σογιας εχει οπως και οι περισοτερες πρωτεινες για να μην πω ολες.

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Ναι διαφορετικό η πρωτείνη σόγιας με Lecithinη σόγιας νομίζω .

----------


## sofos

η λεκιθηνη σογιας υπαρχει σ ολες τις πρωτεινες διοτι την χρησιμοποιουν κατα την παραγωγω της πρωτεινης whey...ενα μικρο ποσοστο δηλαδη υπαρχει...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> μαλιστα... πρωτη φορα τυχαίνει να το παρατηρήσω γιαυτο..  
> 
> αρχίζουν οι αμερικανοι να ρίχνουν τις τιμες , μου φαίνεται βαλαν χερι στους εισαγωγείς... muscletech , six stars και παει λεγοντας...


μπα Τασο,λογικα η τιμη της ειναι τετοια λογω συσκευασιας.Δειτε και την Pvl Whey και την Whey Sake ολες εχουν καλες τιμες.Τυχαιο δεν νομιζω??? :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> μπα Τασο,λογικα η τιμη της ειναι τετοια λογω συσκευασιας.Δειτε και την Pvl Whey και την Whey Sake ολες εχουν καλες τιμες.Τυχαιο δεν νομιζω???


ναι ακριβως κ ισως ειναι κ πιο πολυ concentrate,αλλα παλι καλα κανουν κ βγαζουν κ τετοιες γιατι αν ξεμεινεις απο φραγκα ειναι μια καλη λυση πιστευω χεχε

----------


## panosbardas

> απο οτι λεει στα συστατικα.. οχι.
> 
> λεκιθίνη σογιας εχει οπως και οι περισοτερες πρωτεινες για να μην πω ολες.


Υπαρχει και μια που δεν εχει..  :01. Razz:

----------


## chris corfu

δεν λεει ποση κρεατινη εχει ανα σκουπ???

----------


## iron maiden

γευση σοκολατα χαλια δεν πινεται .

----------


## Adinamos

Η γευση βανιλια αναπαντεχα καλη. Για οποιον ξεχωριζει τις γευσεις βανιλια ειναι πιο γεματη η γευση απο της γκασπαρι, λιγοτερο 'φαρμακευτικη' και πιο γλυκια. 
Επισης αισθητα πιο μπες στο χρωμα. Δυαλυτοτητα επισης πολυ καλη. 39,5 Ε κιολας στο ελλαντα η 5λιμπρη.
Αμα ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποση κρεατινη περιεχει κιολας..... :01. Wink:

----------


## demaio13

> γευση σοκολατα χαλια δεν πινεται .


πηρα σημερα τη γευση σοκολατα,αν και δεν την εχω δοκιμασει ακομα γιατι περιμενω πρωτα να μου τελειωσει η whey shake που παιρνω τωρα.τοσο χαλια ειναι ι γευση της?παντως εγω που την ειδα με 39,50 ευρω ειπα να την παρω.θα τη δοκιμασω και θα σας πω γνωμη

----------


## pelex86

την αγορασα σημερα λογο οικονομικου και γιατι περιενω reflex one stop extrem apo england  :01. Smile: ..πηρα ενα σκουπ σημερα γευση σοκολατα και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν μια χαρα η γευση..την ιπια με νερο ..που να την ποιο και με γαλα  :01. Smile Wide: ...

----------


## kouklos

παιδεσ καλισπερα ωρικα σε ενα καταστιμα την 100% PREMIUM WHEY PROTEIN 5lb της MuscleTech
την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μου πει αν αξιζει?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Keirox

> παιδεσ καλισπερα ωρικα σε ενα καταστιμα την 100% PREMIUM WHEY PROTEIN 5lb της MuscleTech
> την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μου πει αν αξιζει?
> ευχαριστω


Ακρίβη είναι, πάρε καμία πιο φθηνή.
Γενικά εγώ αποφεύγω muscletech μετά το φιάσκο με το hydroxycut.

----------


## kouklos

ακριβη δεν ειναι..
43 ευρω 5lbs

----------


## Devil

> ακριβη δεν ειναι..
> 43 ευρω 5lbs


και τι ποσοστο στα 100γρ ειναι πρωτεινη... αν δεν κανω λαθος 70-75% ειναι...

----------


## kouklos

Supplement Facts


 	Serving Size:   1 Scoop (33 g) 	 
 	Serving Per Container:   Approx. 70 	 
 	 	Amount Per Serving	%DV	 
 	Calories	120	 	 
 	Calories from Fat	10	 	 
 	Total Fat	1 g	2%*	 
 	Saturated Fat	1 g	5%*	 
 	Trans Fat	0 g	†	 
 	Cholesterol	35 mg	12%	 
 	Total Carbohydrates	9 g	3%*	 
 	Dietary Fiber	0.5 g	2%*	 
 	Sugars	2 g	†	 
 	Protein	20 g	40%*	 
 	Calcium	80 mg	8%	 
 	Iron	0.4 mg	2%	 
 	Sodium	95 mg	4%	 
 	*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.
†Daily Value not established.

επισις λεει πως εχει και μονουριδικη κρεατινη για την αποκατασταση...

----------


## Devil

βασικα καλητερα να παρεις αλλη... εχει μονο 60γρ πρωτεινης ανα 100γρ σκονης... αρα στα 2,5 κιλα εχει 1,5 κιλο πρωτεινης...

----------


## kouklos

ποτεινεις καμια καλη και οσο γινεται φθηνη?

----------


## Devil

> ποτεινεις καμια καλη και οσο γινεται φθηνη?


φτηνη πολυ ειναι η nutrisport...

καλες αλλες ειναι της reflex, syntrax...

----------


## kouklos

καλως ευχαριστω για τις απαντισεις

----------


## GeoDask

reflex κούκλε.

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

:03. Thumb up: 


> reflex κούκλε.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

Εγώ που την είχα δεν ήμουν καθόλου ευχαριστημένος άντε έλεγα να μου τελειώσει για να έπαιρνα άλλη.. από γεύση πινότανε , είναι μια καλή λύσει βεβαία για την τιμή που έχει και κάποιος που δεν έχει πολλά …

----------


## snake133

Η γεύση σοκολάτα κάνει πολύ καλό συνδυασμό με γάλα και corn flakes για πρωινό. Αρκετά καλή πρωτείνη αν και έχει λίγο παραπάνω υδατάνθρακα από τις συνήθεις whey.

----------


## totis

Την εχω δοκιμασει και σε γευση σοκολατα και σε βανιλια αν και δεν ειμαι λατρεις της βανιλιας μου αρεσε καλυτερα... καλη διαλυτικοτητα τα συστατικα της προσεγμενα λιγο λιπος 1gr χολιστερινη 35mg  και χωρις λακτοζη..... αρκετα φθηνη μολις 40 ευρω οποτε για τα λεφτα της και για τισ δυσκολες μερες καλη ειναι και σου δινει 70 δοσεις........

----------


## Giwrgis22

Μάγκες να πω κι εγώ την άποψη μου, την πείρα επειδή ακριβώς ήταν  φθηνή καλά συστατικά μέσα με τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα αλλά το θέμα έχει ως εξής, δε ξέρω αν ήταν σε μένα πάντως αργούσα πολύ να φάω μετά από 2 scoop που έπαιρνα μετά την προπόνηση...με χόρταινε απίστευτα αλλα έκανε καλή δουλειά  :01. Wink:  οποιος την πάρει να προτίμηση 2 scoop μετά την προπόνηση και 1 scoop πριν κοιμηθεί η το πρωί αλλα αφού φάει κατά την άποψη μου

----------


## ΣΠΥΡΟΣ85

Σαν πιστος και φιλοτιμος στρατιωτης του φθηνου, την εχω δοκιμασει και εγω.Καλη για περιοδο ογκου με ωραια γευση.

----------


## a-mad

μολις την δοκιμασα σε βανιλια,αλλα μ θυμισε ποιο πολυ κρεμα παρα βανιλια τεσπα γουστα ειναι αυτα.διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη 10/10,δεν το περιμενα.μοθ εκατσε λιγο βαρια
 στο στομαχι,μαλλον θα ναι ο υδατανθρακας π εχει.το μονο καλο ειναι η διαλυτοτητα κατα τα αλλα 7/10.καλη προσπαθεια αλλα δεν την λες και οικονομικη αφοθ ειναι 60αρα αν και ο πωλητης πιστευε μεχρι θανατου οτι ηταν 70αρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fon

> μολις την δοκιμασα σε βανιλια,αλλα μ θυμισε ποιο πολυ κρεμα παρα βανιλια τεσπα γουστα ειναι αυτα.διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη 10/10,δεν το περιμενα.μοθ εκατσε λιγο βαρια
>  στο στομαχι,μαλλον θα ναι ο υδατανθρακας π εχει.το μονο καλο ειναι η διαλυτοτητα κατα τα αλλα 7/10.καλη προσπαθεια αλλα δεν την λες και οικονομικη αφοθ ειναι 60αρα αν και ο πωλητης πιστευε μεχρι θανατου οτι ηταν 70αρα


συμφωνω απολυτα, κρεμωδης και γλυκια σαν γαλακτομπουρεκο...δεν μου αρεσε, συμβιβαστηκα επειδη δεν ηθελα να την πεταξω, βαρια και ασηκωτη για το στομαχι. τωρα συνεχιζω με on whey standard και ειναι σαν να μου "εφυγε ενα βαρος"...

----------


## Daywalker

Την αγόρασα και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη, χωρίς πρώτα να έχω διάβαση εδώ και έκανα χαζομάρα πολύ γλυκιά και βαριά για το στομάχι, είχε και 48€ 2,27kg.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πρεπει να ειναι η ιδια σε νεα εκδοση γι αυτο δεν ανοιξα καινουργιο θεμα.
Πολυ ευγεστη πρωτεινη (θυμιζει πολυ την syntrax) με πλουσια υφη κ αρκετα γλυκια ,τοσο που μοιαζει σαν λιωμενο γλυκο στο μπλεντερ.
Θα την λατρεψουν οι ''γλυκατζηδες'' αλλα οχι αυτοι που θελουν κατι λιγοτερο εντονο , ισως να πηγαινε καλυτερα σαν μεταπροπονητικο.
Επιβεβαιωνω με τους  :03. Thumb up:  οτι πεφτει κ καπως βαρια στο στομαχι . Την πρωτη φορα ειπα 'ετυχε' ,μετα την τριτη ομως το εμπεδωσα. Γευση βανιλια.
Αυτα απο εντυπωσεις ,για συστατικα κ αναλογιες τ αφηνω σε αλους.

----------


## sobral

Από μακρυά κι αγαπημένοι... :01. Sad:  από που να ξεκινήσω κ που να τελειώσω με δαύτη...

----------


## kostas_ntoum

> Από μακρυά κι αγαπημένοι... από που να ξεκινήσω κ που να τελειώσω με δαύτη...


Sobral τι δεν σου πάει καλά με αυτην ; Πολλά γλυκαντικά και πρόσθετα; Δεν την εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα και δεν εχω άποψη.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LuNaT1C

Για ποιους λόγους μπορεί να σου κάθεται βαριά στο στομάχι μια πρωτεΐνη? Τι είναι αυτό που φταίει κυρίως? ή πολλά πράγματα...

----------

